
Quiet supersonic jet will halve the time it takes to get around the globe - utopian3
https://www.express.co.uk/news/world/1208602/new-supersonic-jet-x-59-concorde?_lrsc=d4ac1dad-463f-479f-bb07-d803181367e0
======
IXxXI
Needs fuel efficiency and MPG numbers in contrast to conventional jet liners.

Double the speed could consume roughly 4 times the fuel, per distance. A point
I would like to see them address with concerns relating to fossil fuels and
climate change.

